# convertir des typo mac en pc



## hucar (5 Avril 2006)

Bon, je travail avec un mec qui a un PC (personne n'est parfait) et je dois lui fournir des typos au format PC. Existe-t-il un soft gratuit qui fasse correctement la conversion ?


----------



## Pierre-Jean GOULIER (5 Avril 2006)

hucar a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je travail avec un mec qui a un PC (personne n'est parfait) et je dois lui fournir des typos au format PC. Existe-t-il un soft gratuit qui fasse correctement la conversion ?




Des typos ? Koitesse ?
Si ce sont de simples textes, utilise tout simplement TextEdit (format text ou rtf), et dans les préférences (ouverture et enregistrement), choisis un encodage "Occidental Windows Latin 1"...

Si des typos, c'est pas ça, dis moi ce que c'est, je m'endormirai moins bête ce soir...  

PJ


----------



## Nephou (5 Avril 2006)

Pierre-Jean GOULIER a dit:
			
		

> Des typos ? Koitesse ?


des caractères typographiques des polices quoi.

La réponse est oui il existe des outils de conversions pour les polices truetype (si c'en est bien une) mais non ce n'est pas légal : un police de caractères est un logiciel pour lequel tu as une license  accordée pour une machine.


----------



## hucar (5 Avril 2006)

Bon, j'ai tenté le coup de texte edit mais je ne dois pas avoir tout compris car je me retrouve avec un fichier de 0 K
Donc si j'ai bien compris, il y a des solutions payante en vente libre pour faire un truc totalement illégale ? De mieux en mieux.
Je crois que mon partenaire de travail n'a plus qu'a "switcher" ;-)
Merci


----------



## PhilOmac (6 Avril 2006)

La réponse sera différente si la question est mieux posée :
Faut-il un utilitaire pour convertir des polices (typos) de Mac à PC ?
Faut-il convertir un document Mac contenant des polices (typos) particulières vers un PC ?

Dans le premier cas, si ce sont des polices existants dans le commerce, tu devrais pouvoir les trouver pour Mac ou PC. Un Helvetica Mac est (à peu de choses près) un Helvetica PC
Si ce sont des polices créées de touts pièces, il existe des logiciels de création qui font des polices sous l'un et l'autre des environnements. Si je ne me trompe pas, il y a des types de polices identiques sous PC et sous Mac (Mac Os X), mais je ne sais plus si c'est les Truetype.

Dans le second cas, tout dépend du logiciel dans lequel tu as créé ton document.


----------



## hucar (6 Avril 2006)

Bon, le problème ne se pose plus dans l'immédiat pour moi car j'ai réussi à retrouver un vieux dossier égaré dans un DVDram qui contient toutes les polices dont j'ai besoin dans le format PC (c'que c'est de tout garder ...  )
On m'a parlé de FONTOGRAPHER mais c'est super cher pour une utilisation occasionnelle.
Merci a tous encore et encore


----------

